# outcomes?



## mouseypeach (Jan 13, 2013)

Still trying to figure things out,

What could the possible outcomes be if I crossed a standard coat, RY pied doe with an angora, self dove buck. Both have pink eyes.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Well. The doe is a/a e/e s/s, the buck is a/a/ p/p. So you would get 100% Black, since a/a is the only thing they have in common. All babies would carry e, s and p. Of course, if parents carry anything in common, it would show up along with the Black.


----------



## mouseypeach (Jan 13, 2013)

That's interesting, thanks

A few more questions, Would they be all black or could they be pied? And so there is no chance of angora unless she carries the gene too? Also, if both parents have pink eyes will all babies have them too?


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

None of them will be Piebald, unless the doe carries a copy of the gene. I don't know what you mean by Angora? Is it Longhair?
All babies will have black eyes.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Fantasia Mousery said:


> None of them will be Piebald, unless the doe carries a copy of the gene. I don't know what you mean by Angora? Is it Longhair?
> All babies will have black eyes.


Why would all the babies have black eyes if both parents have pink eyes?
One parent is dove and the other is a recessive yellow which was said to have pink eyes.


----------



## mouseypeach (Jan 13, 2013)

The doe is pied. By angora I mean he has long hair, but its not just the gaurd hairs that are longer, his hair is also more dense and softer than standard coat. Looking at the coat varietys it seems some people refer to it as angora or longhair. 
So what I'd be looking at is all black, all red or black eyed babies? Can a doe be piebald yet not carry the gene for it? Sorry for all the questions!

Also if you knew what the siblings were but not the parents, could that help in determining genes?


----------



## mouseypeach (Jan 13, 2013)

Just adding here as I am a bit confused, 
If both parents have pink eyes and they cannot produce black eyed babies... (or maybe they can, I'm not sure) wouldn't the pink eye dilute the black coat to something else?


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Okay, let me explain. 

RY is, as I said, a/a e/e. e/e is what dilutes the colour and the eyes.
Dove is a/a p/p. Here, p/p is what dilutes the colour and the eyes.

Since they are different genes diluting the body colour from Black to RY and Dove, and the eyes from black to pink, it will not show on the babies. Babies will all be a/a (black) E/e (carrying RY) P/p (carrying p, which in Black's case gives Dove if two p's are present) S/s (carrying piebald).

IF the RY carries p (is P/p), some of the babies will be Dove. IF the Dove carries e (is E/e), some of the babies will be RY.

I hope this made sense.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

If RY is a pink eyed mouse because the e/e dilutes both coat and eye colour, how are there black eyes recessive yellows out there?


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Cordane said:


> If RY is a pink eyed mouse because the e/e dilutes both coat and eye colour, how are there black eyes recessive yellows out there?


You are completely right. I'm sorry, my mistake. RY with pink eyes are a/a e/e p/p. So all the babies would be Dove, carrying e. 
I just read up on it. I had understood it so that all RY were pink eyed, but I was wrong. I apologise.


----------



## mouseypeach (Jan 13, 2013)

I was so confused!
Dove is also what I came up with yesterday after researching genes all day  glad to hear it comfirmed and I was somewhat on track. Its what I'd like to get. Some more RY would be nice too!

Thanks everyone


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Haha, I understand your confusion!
If you want more RY, an option is to pair siblings from that litter, or pair one of the back to the RY parent (or another RY).


----------

